# Dealership Warranty Coverage - Part Not Under Warranty or Covered!?



## PYC8 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi,

Sorry for the lengthy post. Just looking to see if anyone knows how dealerships deal with warranty coverage. I have the Platinum coverage until this Sept., but when my cover shade(part #912505AA1A) came out the side track, they said it wasn't covered. I'm a very fair individual and if it was any fault of my own, I wouldn't have even bothered and be so upset, but its hard to believe that an interior part like that is not covered. I use the sunshade normally without extensive use. It all started when one day when I started to roll the shade closed and it came out of the side track on the drivers side. I noticed it was also binding a bit(not smooth) right at the very back when fully closed. I brought it to the dealership and they told me it was not covered with a very shady explanation.

If I'm not mistaken, they should start a "case or investigation" to see if its covered, but when asked, the service manager mentioned not such process. She just told me they go down the list of what is covered on the customer pamphlet and if its not on there, they don't cover it. She went on to circle in black marker what is not covered. I asked her to show me where it indicates the part and she tells me its under trim?! I asked her to show me as its not there and she points at "steering wheel trim". I said that has to do with the steering wheel and she said "Oh, well let me check with my tech again". She comes back and says, "Ya, some things not covered may not be shown. Its a grey area". To me this seems very unprofessional especially coming from the SERVICE MANAGER!

Can anyone confirm how the warranty works and what I can do? Any and all help will be very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance,

PYC8


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Read your warranty very carefully. If still unsure, go to another Nissan dealership.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PYC8 said:


> Can anyone confirm how the warranty works and what I can do? Any and all help will be very much appreciated!


For Nissan extended warranties, there's really no "process" other than a phone call. The service advisors or manager simply tell Warranty the p/n prefix and they're told instantly what the coverage is on that particular part. For the basic warranties it's even simpler, the Nissan dbase can pull it up from the p/n prefix without even a phone call. Since you have the subject p/n, I'd call Consumer Affairs and give it to them. They can access the same info as the SA's or SM and should be able to find out definitively whether it's covered. The dealership wasn't really wrong about a sunshade being a "gray" item, it's both interior trim and a moving part. So only the dbase will know for sure.


----------



## PYC8 (Mar 27, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> For Nissan extended warranties, there's really no "process" other than a phone call. The service advisors or manager simply tell Warranty the p/n prefix and they're told instantly what the coverage is on that particular part. For the basic warranties it's even simpler, the Nissan dbase can pull it up from the p/n prefix without even a phone call. Since you have the subject p/n, I'd call Consumer Affairs and give it to them. They can access the same info as the SA's or SM and should be able to find out definitively whether it's covered. The dealership wasn't really wrong about a sunshade being a "gray" item, it's both interior trim and a moving part. So only the dbase will know for sure.


That's definitely helpful. I'll look into your suggetion. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## PYC8 (Mar 27, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Read your warranty very carefully. If still unsure, go to another Nissan dealership.


Thanks for the reply. I'll review the warranty to see if there's any mention.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, best of luck with it.


----------

